# BMW finally offering fix for high tech theft



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

What's an "effected" model? Is that one favored by the LGTB crowd? Just asking.


----------



## nosnoop (Aug 15, 2010)

Is this for UK only?
Is this an official recall?


----------

